# New PK dragon!



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

We special ordered some HMPKs to our store since we haven't actually received the line in yet (probably by end of the summer). We got them in today, so even though it was my day off, I had to go in and check them out!! And of course, buy one  This guy was purple and orange in the store, but I'm not sure how he is going to color up in his new digs. Here are some pics! Any ideas what color he is/will be? And name?? He's already exploring and coming up and saying hi 

In his cup, no flash:



In his cup, sitting in his new digs, with flash:



Freedom (with flash) !






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

He's so cute! And so pretty!


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

Awwww-he's such a pretty betta!! What petstore is it?


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks guys. He is from PetCo.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

My mouth just dropped! He's stunning!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Cool fish! You'll have to post some 'after' photos once his colors settle in.


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

He's gorgeous and you're lucky!! I wish my Petco got dragons


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow he is beautiful!! I would love to have a fish like him.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Here are some pics from this morning! They are a bit blurry because I took them without my flash and, for some reason, it doesn't account for slight movement without flash.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Wow!Hes really cool!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

thanks! He very inquisitive and is already eating!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Thats awesome!I WANT!!!!=D


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

GIMME GIMME!!! i wish my petco got in dragons.... your a very lucky owner! hes BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Very nice fish!


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

they look like females...


----------

